# Cost for pregnancy scan



## Lynswin (13 July 2010)

Hi

I just wondered how much other vets charge for a pregnancy scan as mine was £49 plus call out fee which seemed a bit steep to me! 
It would be good to get some comparisons from others.

Thanks

Lynda


----------



## Magicmadge (13 July 2010)

That was a bit steep, mine last year was around £30 plus call out. The chap with the mobile scanner around here is £35.


----------



## Maesfen (13 July 2010)

Mine at Fyrnwy was £33.78 with vat which I thought was dear enough especially as she wasn't in foal (not that I think the outcome should make a difference if not in foal but it's a lot to lose for nothing at the end of it) .  Was anything else done that they might have not itemized?


----------



## Lynswin (13 July 2010)

Nope Maesfen, nothing else done and no mistake, it was definitely £49!
Mine scanned NIF too and I am relucatant to have another done at this price (even though she hasn't returned in season)!


----------



## Gucci_b (13 July 2010)

shotter & Byers in surrey charge £45.70 call out fee £35.80 1st scan and £30.70 therefore after


----------



## Tempi (13 July 2010)

Mine are about £90 a time including VAT!!!!!!! My AI vet comes out to the yard with the scanner.  I think if i take her to the vets its around £40 including VAT


----------



## Lynswin (13 July 2010)

Gucci_b said:



			shotter & Byers in surrey charge £45.70 call out fee £35.80 1st scan and £30.70 therefore after
		
Click to expand...

Well my call out fee is only £22 for our vet, so I suppose I should be thankful for that! 
Incidentally, I spoke to the vet this morning and did query the cost of the scan and he said that if I take her in (as opposed to having a home visit) it is only £35 +VAT.


----------



## Kenniford (13 July 2010)

Where are you based?? Areas will vary, but i do know that some practices start off quite a bit then reduce for 2nd & 3rd scans.  Why not phone your vet to find out??


----------



## vonno (13 July 2010)

£45.00 for the scan plus £40.00 call out (inclusive of vat)


----------



## mojito (13 July 2010)

Omg they are all sooo expensive!! I keep my mare in armagh just over the border which works out great for me with vets bill as its only costs £11 per scan if i bring her to the vet or for the vet to call out and scan it is about £30 altogether


----------



## Ladylina83 (15 July 2010)

£89 for me in Cheshire including call out fee


----------

